# Friendly Reminder: Check Bibs For Wear



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Years ago I posted this very same topic:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...ryone-check-your-bibs-shorts-wear-286322.html

Granted - I posted that in the wrong forum so I apologize for that.

That aside, check them, and check them often.

Do not subject your fellow cyclist to worn-bibs-ass-crack.

Thank you and have a good day.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

How do you check them? I would like to keep my crack to myself


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

My wife gives me a pre-departure inspection before I head out on the road. Any suspect bibs are relegated to indoor training use only.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Winn said:


> How do you check them? I would like to keep my crack to myself


In order of preference, ask...

your spouse or S.O.
Family member.
Friend.
Neighbor.
Random cyclist.
Stranger off the street.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

arai_speed said:


> Years ago I posted this very same topic...


Apparently, it didn't do much good since here you are again with this. You could try solving the issue both literally and figuratively by not focusing on it so much. This way, you're in control and don't have to depend on the kindness of strangers.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

arai_speed said:


> In order of preference, ask...
> 
> your spouse or S.O.
> Family member.
> ...


Gee, I wish you had posted this list earlier. I never got and answer and now my neighbor has a restraining order against me


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

DaveG said:


> Gee, I wish you had posted this list earlier. I never got and answer and now my neighbor has a restraining order against me


Perhaps the neighbor was concerned about exposing his children to your "crack" problem


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

DaveG said:


> Gee, I wish you had posted this list earlier. I never got and answer and now my neighbor has a restraining order against me


Funny how people differ. I asked my neighbor to check me for worn-bibs-ass-crack, and check me often as advised above. He was so cooperative that I had to take out a restraining order against him.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Yes, don't let this be you.:ciappa:


----------

